# orgasms!



## Elizax

Right, I'm sick of this being thrown around my head all the time I surely cant be the only one like this so please reassure me!

Whenever I have sex I feel no pleasure... at all.
Now clitoral stimulation is another story, I can have multiple orgasms from that but sex doesn't even come close.
I've gone off it totally and prefer my rosebud clit stimulator to DTD. 
I've always been like this and at one point even believed I was born to be a lesbian! :haha:

This took so much to write out and my face is in flames, sorry for any cringes I bring out of you! :flow:


----------



## ClairAye

I'm like this! Sex can feel good but never had an orgasm through just penetration! :wacko:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think it's normal to be like this, a lot of women can only orgasm through clitoral stimulation (I read Cosmopolitan too much lol), or through other specific ways, and a lot of people never manage at all so I wouldn't worry too much hun, just work with it and incorporate it into your sex life or your OH might start feeling a bit left out haha. xx


----------



## ashleypauline

me too!!!! omgg i thought i was the only weirdo!! lol


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm the same :blush:


----------



## 060509.x

I'm the same! Thought I was a weirdo!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm the same way. Apparently it's pretty common for women to not have orgasms strictly from sex. You're in no way weird. :flower:


----------



## Shanelley

Im th same. good at faking it though hahaha sometimes u just gotta


----------



## Elizax

Thank god!! Haha, I was so convinced my body was abnormal or something :blush:
Faked an orgasm from penetration so many times, was always far to embarrassed to tell FOB cause he'd of probably laughed :flow:


----------



## ClairAye

I used to! But now he knows, I told him and it made it a million times better cause now he knows what to do :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## littlemommy

ClairAye said:


> I used to! But now he knows, I told him and it made it a million times better cause now he knows what to do :winkwink: :rofl:

 Haha same thing with me!


----------



## octosquishy

I'm the same way ;) Actually, nobody had ever made me reach climax until I got with my husband (who had only been with one other girl before me..guess he just knew what to do lol!) Anywhoozit, honestly what helps me is if I'm super.super.SUPER randy...which really only happens from watching porn :blush: Bad habit, but it works. Only time I've ever squirted, also. Anyway, maybe that will help you! If not, work with it, I'm even weirder because I can only orgasm on my belly if it's from clitoral stimulation, so be glad you can even orgasm at all!! :D


----------



## beanzz

I'm the same unless I'm on top lol... Well when I had a sex life :haha: probably got cobwebs atm


----------



## x__amour

Sometimes it's hard for me to orgasm via penetration. I kind of prefer it through clit anyways, lol.


----------



## starshinebby

I'm the same way, and I thought I was a abnormal until finding out that most women can't orgasm through penetration alone. I never really faked any for my OH (only man I've been with) but he knows what to do to make it happen using both penetration and clitoral simulation at the same time. Our sex life has been a lot better since he discovered that about a year after we got together, and ever since I've been pregnant (well from about this summer when we started TTC) I've gotten a huge boost in my sex drive. Now he sometimes can't keep up with me. Lol.

I find it's best together, but each separate has it's benefits too. Really just depends on what we're both in the mood for at the time. I think we're trying to get as much DTD in before I get really big to the point where I don't want to anymore, cause I'm sure I'll get to that point where I'm just so uncomfortable I'm lucky if I can even get some sleep let alone enjoy sex and then sleep.


----------



## emmaajuliee

Im the same!
If ive had enough half way through, i just fake it LOL x


----------



## Harli

I can orgasm through sex, and other things of course, but it's really not that hard to get me to orgasm. :blush:


----------



## wanaBmummy

your not alone. penetration has never really felt that good for me and i've never orgasmed from it. for penetration to be good i have to be majorly in the mood lol x


----------



## Miss_Quirky

From what I understand most women under the age of 35 have never orgasmed through penetration ...which means I'm the weird one XD lol. Also most young women are one and dones :haha:


----------



## MrsDani

My partner can not make me orgasm through clitoral stimulation, but I can orgasm from penetration. I never had a orgasm with a partner until after my son was born.


----------



## we can't wait

I'm the same. I do enjoy sex, but I never orgasm from penetration. It took me a LONG time to actually confess this to DH, but now he spends more time doing the things that work for me, instead of just DTD.


----------



## fl00b

i've never had an orgasm, not from sex or anything else :sad1:
OH's on top of me having the time of his life and i've just lay there thinking ...man i wish i had a magazine! 
i'm awful :dohh:


----------



## Elizax

Get a clit stimulator fl00b, I swear by them!


----------



## GirlRacer

I'm the same but can orgasm from clitoral stimulation, only recently I've learnt how to squirt :blush: so now OH knows exactly what buttons to press :winkwink: lol


----------



## kaylacrouch93

THe sex has to be really good for me to be able to have a big orgasm during sex like i will have several little ones.. but with my clit its a totally different story lol


----------



## rebeccalouise

beanzz said:


> I'm the same unless I'm on top lol... Well when I had a sex life :haha: probably got cobwebs atm

^ this. we haven't had sex in over a month, I've just totally gone off of it since having Amelia. :nope: x


----------



## Elizax

GirlRacer said:


> I'm the same but can orgasm from clitoral stimulation, only recently I've learnt how to squirt :blush: so now OH knows exactly what buttons to press :winkwink: lol

I've never squirted haha, my orgasms dont seem to last long :nope:


----------

